# Syngonanthus sp. Manaus???



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey All,

I know there are quite a few here who have this plant and would like your help/opinion to ID what Syngonanthus sp. I got... Long story short, I 'allegedly' got it mixed with 'Lago Grande' and don't know which one survived :/ And looking it up online, the Manaus I found looks different from what I have... It could be my water param affects the change a bit? Maybe, not sure... So I'm posting some pics and you'll be the judge...

Close-up









Group









Thanks in advance


----------

